# Atlanta FULL MOON HERF- tonight



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

ATLANTA, ATLANTA URGENT MESSAGE!!!!
I KNOW this is late, BUT TONIGHT IS A FULL MOON. I know it's late, but I can not pass up a FULL MOON for HERFING!!!!! Those who can drag themselves to MARDI GRAS, Mezzi. Bar, will get a OPUS X as your Christmas present. I'll be there at about 7 PM 'til Midnight, or when the lap dances stop.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I would have know about this sooner! Maybe next time.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

oh bummer, i wish this wasn't on such quick notice.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Double ditto... I wish I'd seen this sooner, too!


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have never smoked an Opus X. How about you give us a second try?:ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

gboyet93 said:


> I have never smoked an Opus X. How about you give us a second try?:ss


That's what I say,,give us 24 hours notice and we might smoke the place out!!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys should definately try and make this herf next time if you can. The turnout at the last one was huge and a great time was had by all


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> You guys should definitely try and make this herf next time if you can. The turnout at the last one was huge and a great time was had by all


Let me know in advance, and I will be there...............


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

gboyet93 said:


> Let me know in advance, and I will be there...............


Mark your LUNAR CALENDAR! Old Boar always does this on the FULL MOON! (Who wouldv'e thunk it!)


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

OK, so you missed the Dec 12th FULL MOON HERF. You missed the "Macon Nurses Nude Skydiving Team" from the UGA Nursing School here in town for some kind of Nurses Meeting/Convention. Their Lap Dances made the Mardi Gra's professionals look like girl scouts! Enough of what you didn't miss. Do not miss the January 10, 2009 FULL MOON HERF at 5 Seasons Micro-Brewery out on the heated Patio. Check the 1/10 FMH thread.






Belive the above and you believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

The Old Boar said:


> OK, so you missed the Dec 12th FULL MOON HERF. You missed the "Macon Nurses Nude Skydiving Team" from the UGA Nursing School here in town for some kind of Nurses Meeting/Convention. Their Lap Dances made the Mardi Gra's professionals look like girl scouts! Enough of what you didn't miss. Do not miss the January 10, 2009 FULL MOON HERF at 5 Seasons Micro-Brewery out on the heated Patio. Check the 1/10 FMH thread.
> 
> Which Location?


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

5 Seasons on Roswell Rd. in the Prado. Big L, Fuente Rep, is donating goodies for the raffle and the Troops.


----------

